# Oak chips after your done... Smoker



## HarrysHomeBrew (Mar 25, 2018)

I added oak chips in my primary for Pinot Noir. When I cleaned my primary I threw them out. I put more in the secondary and when I racked I took the chips gave them a quick rinse then dried them out. I am planning on smoking some cheese soon and want to use these purple used wood chips. Has anyone ever done it? When I smoke my cheese I will add pictures.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 25, 2018)

I don't smoke cheese, but I add my oak cubes to the BBQ.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 25, 2018)

I’ll smoke anything that will stay lit, and I also use any leftover wine soaked oak in my smoker.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 25, 2018)

I made a beer can chicken yesterday and used some dried American medium oak spirals that had been marinated in some Syrah, I think. Added a real nice flavor to the chicken. If they are newly removed from the wine and still a bit damp, they'll smoke a bit longer, which can be good.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 25, 2018)

I recycle my oak cubes in the grill or smoker.


----------



## pgentile (Mar 25, 2018)

Have grilled numerous items and smoked chilies with spent wine oak.


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 26, 2018)

I smoke with our wine chips all the time. But I especially like smoking with soaked oak spirals! I have tubs of both. Roy


----------



## HarrysHomeBrew (Mar 26, 2018)

I thought I was a genius. I guess not. But I can't wait to use them. This site is full of my kind of people. Making and drinking wine and beer and smoking foods.

I have a traeger with a smoke daddy on the side of it. I love that combo.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 27, 2018)

HarrysHomeBrew said:


> I thought I was a genius.



You are. And you're in good company on this site.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Mar 27, 2018)

I regularly smoke stuff with my used oak chips.


----------



## pillswoj (Mar 28, 2018)

I save all my wine oak for smoked prime rib, been doing it for years


----------



## Kiazer (Apr 27, 2018)

HarrysHomeBrew said:


> I added oak chips in my primary for Pinot Noir. When I cleaned my primary I threw them out. I put more in the secondary and when I racked I took the chips gave them a quick rinse then dried them out. I am planning on smoking some cheese soon and want to use these purple used wood chips. Has anyone ever done it? When I smoke my cheese I will add pictures.


I have a Bradleys....I cant see why it wont work. If your using a 6 gallon carboy I cant see how there will be a whole lot of oak to work with though unless you are using it on a BBQ


----------



## kevinlfifer (May 2, 2018)

I use my oak sticks when I cook ribs on the gas grill, I wrap them in foil so they dom't ignite.


----------



## PandemoniumWines (May 2, 2018)

ooooh i'll have to give my used oak to hubby, he smokes stuff every weekend. Don't know why I didn't think of it, great idea.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (May 2, 2018)

Anyone done the opposite? smoked some oak chips with something like apple wood before going into wine?


----------



## ceeaton (May 2, 2018)

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Anyone done the opposite? smoked some oak chips with something like apple wood before going into wine?


Or maybe just use the apple wood chips in a white wine, like a chardonnay? Or even a few chips in a beer, like the porter I'm digging right now...wouldn't want to overdo it, it's good the way it is...


----------

